# The London PO's string sound



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got a few recordings of the London Philharmonic Orchestra from the 70s to the 90s, and one of the things that's got my attention is how beautiful their string section sounds. Examples: Prokofiev's 4th Symphony (cond. Walter Weller) and their cycle of Parry's symphonies by Bamert. Just a really rich, full string sound.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel the same way about the Czech Philharmonic's recordings from the 60's & 70's. Kletzki's Beethoven Cycle from the 60's and Neumann's Dvorak Cycle from the 70's. Gorgeous string tones.

I have tons of LPO recordings, but haven't heard the ones you referenced. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

London is a most fortunate city for its many world-class orchestras, and listeners/collectors have only benefited from this highly-competitive environment.

My favorite LPO recs...

*Franck* Symphonic Variations, *Albeniz* Rapsodie espanola, *de Falla* Nights in the Gardens of Spain, *Turina* Rapsodia sinfonica, *Faure* Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, w. de Larrocha/de Burgos (rec.1972 - '83); *Ravel* Piano Concertos, w. de Larrocha/Foster (rec.1972); *Mahler* Symphony 4, w. Price/Horenstein (rec.1970); *Mahler* DLVDE, w. Baltsa/Konig/Tennstedt (rec.1982 - '84); *Elgar* Violin Concerto, w. Kennedy/Handley (rec.1983); *Elgar* Symphony 2, Sea Pictures, w. Greevy/Handley (rec. 1980/1); *Martin* Orchestral Works, w. Bamert (rec.1993); *Shostakovich* Symphony 9, w. Haitink (rec.1980); *Walton* Violin Concerto, Viola Concerto, w. Mordkovitch/Imai/Latham-Koenig (rec.1991/2).


----------

